# Chicken Bully



## truongthanh (Jul 3, 2015)

I recently rescued a mistreated red hen who I believe is around 6-8 months old.

I bought a 17 week old Amber hybrid as company for her and the two of them very quickly got on well.

I then heard about a 14000 strong flock from a free range egg farm which, at 18 months old were due to go for slaughter.

I rescued two of these birds (I'm not sure what breed they are) and put them in with the original two hens.

They live in an 8 foot by 4 foot coop with a 6 foot x 6 foot outside enclosure.

The new birds have settled in and have continued to lay.

One of the new birds seems to have fitted in with the others but the other one pecks at the other three but totally bullies the red hen who is the biggest bird but the most placid. When she is sat on her perch the bully sits right next to her and pecks at her.

I rescued these birds as I couldn't bear to let them be slaughtered but I'm not happy that our lovely red hen is being attacked in her own home.

Any ideas?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi. There's always one, and chickens can be real nasty to eachother. And I still don't understand why pickers and pickees end up next to eachother at night.

I have used pinless peepers in the past. They block forward sight, so it helps. The other thing I did to a energetic roo was to roll a bandage around one foot so it would slow him down. Sometimes they just don't give up. Make the pen bigger?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

In addition to what Seminole stated; it's usually a pecking order issue. Even if there are two birds, one will be subordinate to the other. Birds high in the pecking order even have their favorite roosting spot on the perch and will defend it accordingly.
You can separate the bully away from the others in a cage or crate for a week to ten days, then reintroduce her back to the flock. That will knock her down in the pecking order. I highly recommend expanding your outside enclosure as well.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

These people are spammers the post was copied from
http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/981046/chicken-bully


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Is this the same bully hen from May on another chicken forum?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They copy posts to insert their links .Notice it was edited by Robin
They usual direct you to a Vietnamese webite.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for catching that once again, NM. I was suspicious but you may have confirmed it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I suspected but didn't have enough proof before you spotted again, NM. 

Is this a direct copy of someone else's post or is this one copying their own?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They copied it from BYC , i provided the link in post #4 direct copy and paste.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hadn't seen it before someone PMed me so I do sound a bit out of it don't I?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Here's a test for you.It only works with google chrome.
Highlight the below text,then right click,select search google for .Then find the site it was posted to.

"Jaco" has since earned applause at a number of major festivals, including the inaugural Asbury Park Music in Film Festival and the Montreal International Jazz Festival. The film "[captures] the essence of what made Jaco such an influential artist," declared the Montreal Gazette, praising "the glowing words of Marchand's interviewees and the many recorded and live musical excerpts that he lets speak for themselves" and hailing "Jaco" as "an enlightening introduction to a groundbreaking musician."


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I knew about that, I don't know why it never occurred to me to do that with these suspicious posts. The ISP is different from the other one doing it so it's hard to know if it's the same person or not.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am not using Google Chrome.


----------

